# A Different Classical Music Record Label



## Mario Martinez (Jul 16, 2015)

The PlayClassics record label releases all its albums on Online-Disc. That means their full catalogue is available online for free. You can read the complete booklets and listen to the full albums.

You can stream their music on LAME MP3 files up to 320kbps. To maintain the best audio quality these files are mastered for PlayClassics directly from the 24bit studio files.

There are no adds, no fees, no registration, you can just visit their page and enjoy all their music for free.

http://www.playclassics.com


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like this one off that site: 
Chopin Polish Songs


----------

